# Autosleeper Nuevo - habitation battery



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Does anyone know how to access the habitation battery on an AutoSleeper Nuevo? It's located under the driver's seat - but apart from removing the seat I can't see a way of removing it - or even getting access to it. The battery appears to be flat and I urgently need to check it out and see if it can't be revived with a bit loving care and attention.

How it managed to become flat it the first place is also a bit of a mystery. The charger appears to be working OK as the 12v appliances work when I am connected to a mains supply. (Is that a correct assumption?) But unconnected there is not even a glimmer from the lights.

I shall try again tomorrow to speak to someone at A/S - but in the meantime can anyone possibly help? Many thanks.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*a/s nuevo battery*

If you need to remove the battery then I am afraid there is no other way that I know off than removing the drivers seat.

I had to remove mine when I fitted a noise killer kit.

You will need to remove the carpeted covers from around the sides then unscrew the four large nuts holding the seat.

BEWARE! it is very heavy.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If it's a Ducato base, I managed to remove my Father In Law's battery by removing the plastic cover on the front of the seat and tilting the battery until I could extract it. Bear in mind that a little acid may leak, so have some water ready. I must agree though that unbolting the seat is not difficult and I would do it that way next time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The seat is indeed very heavy, and once was enough for me although it's only four bolts and not very difficult. It's still a chore every time you want to check acid levels or put the battery on charge.

I moved my battery into the storage space under the habitation seating, immediately behind the driver's seat. It was easy enough, but if you are tempted to do it be sure to use correctly rated cables (check with an expert) and use a properly designed bracket to fix the battery very securely to the floor.

Also use a fairly closely fitting polypropylene box or similar to cover the battery in case there is any acid on the outside surface.

Perhaps most importantly of all, drill a hole in the floor for the breather tube, and take care to ensure it is properly fitted.

"At your own risk" as they say every time you sharpen an HB pencil these days. :evil: :evil: 

Cheers

Zebedee


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bobonong said:


> How it managed to become flat it the first place is also a bit of a mystery. The charger appears to be working OK as the 12v appliances work when I am connected to a mains supply.


I had a similar puzzle on an Autosleeper - eventually traced it to the charger mounted beneath the wardrobe floor - it was mounted so close to the floor every time you replaced the inspection cover it turned off the charger.
Not sure where the Neuvo charger is located but it maybe worth a quick look.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tony, There is no need to remove the seat entirely. Undo the 2 x 40Torx screws holding the front of the runners & remove them, remove the rear offside one but just slacken off the rear nearside one. Push the seat to the rear & you can then swivel the seat & runners towards the passenger seat seat using the bolt as a swivel point. NO stress or strain involved. However i doubt the battery is your problem it is more likely to be the fuse situated under the seat which you can see from the footwell with a torch, Steve


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Thanks folks - particularly your comments, Sergeant.
The fuse you mention - is that one of the 5 (or 3 plus 2 relays?) in the fuse container on the leads coming directly from the habitation battery? If so which fuse is it and what function does it perform?

I ask this because my fridge is also playing up - it won't work on 230v and according to the handbook the relays/fuses for the fridge are also located here.

Could it be a common fault? Both problems arrived together.

Again, many thanks


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tony, 3 fuses, fridge,split charging & habitation none of which should affect your model fridge on 230v. You have turned the isolator switch under the cocktail cabinet on havent you? Steve


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

You're not pulling my leg are you?!
The isolator switch under the cocktail cabinet is the radio isolator switch - don't tell me it has some other function that I'm entirely ignorant about?!

Funny thing is the radio/CD has also not worked from about the same time - I had assumed that a fuse was to blame but have left the fuses alone for now because although the Peugeot handbook lists the audio fuses (2 of them), the fuses are not labelled/numbered in the fuse boxes - _and_ the layout of the fuses is different from the diagram!!

Sergeant, if you're still listening . . . . any ideas?!

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> The isolator switch under the cocktail cabinet is the radio isolator switch - don't tell me it has some other function that I'm entirely ignorant about?!


No, Sergeant is not joking.

The primary function of the radio isolator switch is to drain the battery if you forget to switch it off. :evil: :evil:

Been there, done it, got the so**ing T-shirt. The new model Nuevo doesn't have that isolator, so the radio switches itself off after 20 minutes. Can't win can you. :roll:

Regards

Zeb


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Hi Zeb

I must be getting daft in my old age . . . . . 
This isolator switch - please clarify - should it therefore be left on or off?
(Sergeant's last post was asking if I had turned it ON - reading your post it should be left OFF - or was your comment just getting at A/S!)

Could this be the answer to all 3 of my electrical faults - flat habitation battery, no radio - and a fridge which won't run on 230v?!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed awaiting your reply . . . . . !

Cheers, Bob J


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobonong said:


> Hi Zeb
> 
> I must be getting daft in my old age . . . . .
> This isolator switch - please clarify - should it therefore be left on or off?
> ...


Hi Bob

I wasn't getting at A/S at all. Not their fault and I don't often "get at" people anyway . . . I would say it to their face.  

The switch in question feeds direct power the radio, rather than being controlled by the ignition. This allows the radio to keep going after the 20 minute switch-off intended by the manufacturers. Their reason (NOT mine, before I get flamed!!!) is that White Van Man is so stupid he leaves the radio on permanently and runs the battery down.

You need to switch it ON if you want the radio to run for more than 20 minutes, but OFF when you finish listening. I understand that switching the radio itself off is not enough as it still drains the battery, albeit slowly. Don't know if this is true or not.

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Hi Zeb

Many thanks again for your comments.
I certainly did leave the switch 'on' following a trip away - and the symptoms arose after that so I am hopeful that this will have been the cause of my problems. 

I have connected up to the mains making sure that the isolator switch is off - and keeping the fridge off too to enable the charger to do its job properly. I hope that this does the trick and charges the battery. Hopefully I won't have to remove the battery to check the electrolyte and then charge independently of the van. Although perhaps that would be a good idea when a battery has been fully drained?

Anyway, fingers crossed . . . 

Cheers, Bob


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure if this is related to your problem?

My parent's AS Nuevo ES engine battery kept draining totally flat when left parked. Eventually called out an auto electrician to diagnose problem. It was the isolator switch being left in the on position allowing the cd/radio to drain the engine battery. He disconnected the switch...no problems since


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Going back to your original fault ie a flat habitation battery. Have you got a voltmeter? If so a few quick checks are possible.

Measuring at the battery terminals you should be able to see the voltage rise to around 14V when on hookup even if the battery is in a bad way.

Doing the same check with the engine running should give similar results. 

It then just comes down to tracing the paths and ensuring the switches for your model are set correctly.


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

For anyone interested . . . .

Spoke to AutoSleepers - very helpful as usual but no definite diagnosis or 'magic solution'.

But . . . . . I re-checked the fuses located alongside the habitation battery. The 30 amp fuse _had_ blown. All other fuses were OK. In the handbook the 30A fuse is described as 'Habitation 12v VDC System'. I changed the fuse and lo and behold everything's back up and running again!

The battery charged up OK and 12v appliances now operate. Furthermore the fridge is now running on 230v again AND the radio is working again.

Thanks, Sergeant, for the tip about the fuse.
Certainly it seems that the radio isolator switch drained the battery, although I'm not sure about the fuse blowing or why this should have then affected the 230v operation of the fridge. In fact why did the fuse blow? (Both the 'fridge feed' fuse' and the 'fridge relay' fuse were OK). Any ideas on this one?

A/S confirmed that the isolator switch does drain the battery - apparently on earlier models the radio is connected to the vehicle battery and in later models to the habitation battery.

They also confirmed that the driver's seat would have to be removed in order to get at the battery. This does seem a daft place to fit equipment which, according to the handbook, needs 'periodic maintenance'. I had considered removing or loosening the bolts to enable swivelling of the chair but access to the bolts is awkward and I hadn't relished attempting it.

Anyway, touch wood, it seems as tho' I'm OK again now.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted Bob. What a dozy place to put it . . not one of the smartest design features I've ever seen.

I'd still be inclined to move the battery when you have a few hours to spare (see my earlier post). I just hate it when Murphy's Law strikes and you need access to the battery while on holiday. A few hours spent when you have the time could save putting the damper on a leisurely weekend away.

Send a PM if you decide to move it and I'll give you a few more details of how I did it.

Regards

Zeb


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks, Zeb - I'll consider it.
Meanwhile I'd still like to know why that fuse failed . . . . . !


----------



## NewRog (9 mo ago)

*Radio isolator*

Hi. I am having the same problems with the radio isolator switch on my 2005 Nuevo. No matter which way I set it (bottom in or top in) the radio does not turn off. Also, how do you get the lights to work when not hooked up to the mains


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi again, it may be that someone has changed the radio since it was built, not unusual so maybe ignore that for now or take the switches front off and see if the wires are even still there.

Our van has a weird control panel and if you get the stupid switches out of sync it can be a cow to get it right again, sorry to mention the manual again but it should all be in there.

Is this the same switch panel you have? if so it "should" be easy to figure out, so you may have an electrical problem, a fuse or relay or simply a loose connection.


----------

